# Boxes of llama fleece - want to sell - don't know a fair price - advice



## silvergirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, 
I was given boxes of llama fiber a few years ago and have never had it processed. It has been sitting in the boxes for years. What would be a fair price for it, if I offered it for sale? The boxes have been sealed up pretty good, so the fleece should be in the same shape it was in when we got it. I've got six large cardboard boxes of it - 14 x 30 x 18. Any suggestions?


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

It's all going to depend on condition, length, softness and amount of guard hairs - open up the boxes and take a good look/smell. Hopefully it is blanket and not seconds. Seeds/weeds/hay is a minus as well as second cuts (short bits from shearing) Once you decide on the condition/grade I would compare to whats available (ebay or breeders) and price accordingly


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

To test for strength pull on both ends of a strand. Fleece that breaks easily won't be worth nearly as much and it is much harder to spin making it better not to use for yarn. I did that once with some beautiful Alpaca....the yarn I spun I used for these wonderful knee high socks I knit. Right away I had breakage in my yarn. I tested the fleece after I was spinning it and realized it broke easily. I was told by another spinner that it was very old fleece. What DragonFlyFarm has said above is great advice! Do you know how old it is? When you start looking up prices on ebay and other sites...also look up the colors. Specific colors are more desirable in fibers. I loved spinning the Llama as it was very strong and the yarn holds up well!


----------

